# Leopard gecko "Temple" viv



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Had this posted in the lizards section but thinking about it it'd probably be more of a habitat post! Anyway, hope you like! Any questions just ask! :2thumb:









The 2 rectangular pools are for water and calcium and can be removed (Still need to seal the water one which is why they've got a bowl in there in the first pic)









Just need to get a background in there and should be sorted! :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

that is awsome i just showed my oh and she was amazed


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

wicked build


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

that is so fab come do me one!!


----------



## LeoKeeper (May 1, 2009)

That's so awesome O_O


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers guys! Was bloody hard work but well worth it! Glad you like!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent work there fella


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Wow! that is amazing!! well done!


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

sweeet

well done :2thumb:


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

i know this is an old thread,
but i just found it again after searching for custom viv builds.

so i was wondering how did you get the finish?
is it just painted on or have you used sand or something similar?

cheers


----------



## Frogguy (May 26, 2009)

OMG!:gasp:That is AWESOME!:no1o you have a step by step tutorial you can show us?I would LOVE to have a vivarium like that!:notworthy:


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

nice viv


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey! Glad you like it! The finish was achieved just by building up layers of grout but rather than sanding it down as some people do, i just left it rough. I then painted it with a sandy colour and dry brushed a lighter colour over the top.

By the way, drybrushing for those who don't know is done by getting a lighter colour on a big soft brush and then wiping as much off as you can onto kitchen roll. You then lightly brush the brush over the areas you've already painted and the lighter colour will pick out all the raised areas. It looks alot better when you see it up close and gives a really good stone/rock effect!

Hope this helps!


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

looks amazing


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Wow, im just about to start my fake rock build (got me polystyrene yest) im still undecided on the theme yet but that looks awesome mate :no1:


----------



## SHFT (Jun 19, 2009)

just a quick question, would a crestie like such an environment if I would just place some branches and plants in there?

I like the tempel concept


----------

